# Neon Oil Paints?



## emic (Oct 27, 2021)

I recently purchased neon oil paints from https://gapkapaints.com/ after seeing an ad on Instagram. I just wanted to share that I was quite impressed with the quality of these paints. I had been looking around for a while for fluorescent oils and was really excited to find these and wanted to share. Has anyone else tried them?


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

emic said:


> I recently purchased neon oil paints from https://gapkapaints.com/ after seeing an ad on Instagram. I just wanted to share that I was quite impressed with the quality of these paints. I had been looking around for a while for fluorescent oils and was really excited to find these and wanted to share. Has anyone else tried them?


I'm looking to get some neon by gapka. I'm no one's expert ,. But. You might want to check out an artist in the Los Angeles area named. Kristin Lynn . She seems to be an expert. With that medium . Her stuff is mind boggling


----------

